# Feeding Cucumber



## StarSapphire22 (May 17, 2014)

Hey guys! I have a question about feeding cukes to torts. I know that they are normally too moisture rich to be fed as a staple (unless pooping/uber hydration is what you're going for)...however, I frequently slice up cucumbers for myself as a snack and I don't like the skin on it, so I use a potato peeler to remove it, which leaves me these paper thin bits of cuke peelings...mostly the outer peel with just a thin layer of the inside still attached. Would these be good to give to torts? Is there any nutritional value to it? I just throw it away otherwise, but realized it's kindof a waste if my little guy can eat it! Obviously this would be part of a varied diet. Thanks!


----------



## Tom (May 17, 2014)

I mix up a five gallon bucket of food daily for my herd. I frequently throw my wife's cucumber peels into the mix. Along with cilantro stalks, carrot peels, weeds, grass, leaves, flowers and whatever else I find for the day.

For me the peels make up a tiny percentage of the total meal, so it is fine. I wouldn't feed a whole pile of cucumber peels as a meal by itself.


----------



## dmmj (May 17, 2014)

Agreed the peels are fine, and a good solution to your problem (not liking them)n


----------

